

Founder Conference 2011 is on with Guy Kawasaki and more - alain94040
http://thefounderconference.com/silicon-valley/

======
ricardog
I attended the Founder Conference last year (2010) and really enjoyed it. The
panels and speakers were great and I enjoyed meeting the other founders.

------
rdl
They really should discount presales...either mark up the prices for the door,
or offer a 33-50% discount for booking online now before the full program is
out. Personally $150 is above my price insensitivity, $50-75 would be below
it, for a somewhat black box event five months off.

Although, I may not be representative, and decided to skip SXSW due to the
$1050 ticket too, at least this year.

~~~
alain94040
If you follow twitter, you'll find out that the discount code currently is
"earlybirds" and gives you 50% this week.

I also invited all of last year attendees with their own discount.

------
alain94040
Let the record show that pg is hereby formally invited to speak at the Founder
Conference :-)

------
simonw
Is there a list of confirmed speakers anywhere?

